
Finland capital city turns itself into a CaaS product to attract developers - villevhtr
https://helsinkiasaservice.com/
======
jblechingberg
Okey this is the coolest thing I have seen in a while. As a proud Finn, I
would say that everyone should try the demo! An experience not to miss! ;) And
the Mayors comments in the video, hilarious. So on point! Welcome to HEL!
[https://helsinkiasaservice.com/apply](https://helsinkiasaservice.com/apply)

------
Hamatti
I love this idea. As someone currently living in Helsinki but having been an
expat before, having support in finding the way at the beginning is so
valuable.

I hope this will evolve into a one-stop shop at finding information about
paperwork, apartments, bank/phone/utilities etc that are always different in
every country and lots of work to be figured out.

If there's a city-provided service that reduces stress on that level, it would
be super attractive to me.

~~~
Jommi
Yeah definitely something like an easy step-by-step way of actually moving to
the country and settling down. Its surprising how scattered such information
can be in some countries.

I guess the Nordics are doing quite well in this regard though.

------
Jommi
So basically they are offering a free trip to Helsinki for 4 days?

If you click the link for the "demo" [1] you get some more information, but
still it's not super clear.

What are the application requirements? Do you have to be a developer to get
accepted? Would appreciate to know more about this project.

[1][https://helsinkiasaservice.com/apply](https://helsinkiasaservice.com/apply)

------
jeresuikkila
I live in Vantaa which is right next door while commuting every day to
Helsinki. Only criteria seemed to be that I can't be a resident of Helsinki...
Might have to apply for the fun idea and surprisingly great program.

------
markkuhaukka
I think ”city” was the final thing not yet turned into ”as a service”, haha!

Cool idea and a great execution, shoutout to HEL!

------
marttiheikkila
Awesome video! I can attest, Helsinki is a cool place to live in :) right up
there with san francisco.

------
chaiailatte
Haha, been to Sweden before not Helsnki. Maybe now should go to finland as
well. CaaS lol though :D

------
deiga
Ooh, this such idea! I wish I was living back in Helsinki <3

------
hollyglot
There’s a form to submit bug reports... classic

------
NicolasDolenc
Cool!

------
boiboiboiboi
CaaS lol

------
hagibaba
Cool idea!

------
villeriola
Brilliant

